

Preview your website on iPad - pmattos
http://ipadpeek.com/

======
bkrausz
All it does is load your site in an iFrame...it does nothing with user agents
or zoom. Basically the same thing as resizing your browser.

------
avgarrison
This is a neat little app, however I was able to see flash!!

------
TheBranca18
It doesn't use the UserAgent either.

------
fisadev
hey, this has already been posted!

Repeat my comment: it supports flash. FAIL

------
forgotmypasswd
uh, looks nice, except that ipadpeek supports flash, but the ipad does not

